# Proxy und HTTPS



## meerie123 (7. Apr 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe für mich einen Proxy-Server programmiert. Dieser funktioniert auch tadellos, hat allerdings einen Haken: HTTPS-Sites können nicht angezeigt werden, da die HTTPS-Requeste verschlüsselt sind und der Proxy die GET-Zeile nicht auslesen kann.
Ich hätte zwei Ideen, wie ich dieses problem umgehen könnte, weis aber nicht wie ich sie umsetzen soll.


1. Der gesamte Header wird überprüft, ob das Wort GET vorkommt. Wenn es nicht vorkommt, 
 muss es eine HTTPS-Anfrage sein, und ich leite die Anfrage einfach so weiter.

 Problem: Wie soll ich die Anfrage weiterleiten, wo ich doch kein Ziel extrahieren kann?



2. Da bei HTTPS vor der Kommunikation vorher eine Art "Sitzungsschlüssel" vereinbart wird,
 "höre" ich diesen einfach mit, entschlüssele die Anfrage, extrahiere die GET-Zeile und leite
 verschlüsselt weiter.

 Problem: Wie kann ich den Schlüssel mithören und damit dann die Anfrage ent- bzw.
 verschlüsseln?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Bitfehler (7. Apr 2016)

meerie123 hat gesagt.:


> 2. Da bei HTTPS vor der Kommunikation vorher eine Art "Sitzungsschlüssel" vereinbart wird,
> "höre" ich diesen einfach mit, entschlüssele die Anfrage, extrahiere die GET-Zeile und leite
> verschlüsselt weiter.
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich gar nicht.


----------



## meerie123 (8. Apr 2016)

Guck mal da:
http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/HTTPS-via-Proxy-unsicher-318844.html

Ich möchte den Proxy auch nur für mich verwenden um Websites zu filtern.


----------



## Thallius (8. Apr 2016)

Da steht doch auch wie es geht. Dein Proxy leitet die Verbindung nicht weiter sondern erzeugt eine eigene. Das ergebnis daraus gibt es an den Client zurück mithilfe eines eigenen Zertifikates. Allerdings wird jeder Rechner der nicht das eigene Zertifikat als vertrauenswürdig gesetzt hat das sofort merken. Wenn also die Daten irgendeines "fremdem" über deinen proxy gehen, dann wird dieser sofort merken was du da machst.

Gruß

Claus


----------

